# Backwoods Beat the Postman to the Punch Sale



## gloworm (May 6, 2008)

Well, in an effort to beat the postage increase next week and also debut our newest fragrance, Sandalwood Cardamon, Backwoods is having a sale. This one is a bit different, we will take $5.00 off of an order totaling $50.00 or more (excluding shipping) now through midnight Sunday 5-11-08. To receive the discount you must enter the code "bwfiveoff" in the coupon area during checkout. Orders of this size will also receive a free one ounce fragrance sample of your choice. Please type your fragrance selection in the comment section of your order. We currently have 58 fragrances on our site and are always testing for new additions. We also stock, candle waxes, dyes, jars, lids, fragrance diffusers, labels, clamshells, tealight cups, warning labels, as well as a variety of soaping oils, butters, ewax, stearic acid & poppy seed. We aren't quite the one stop shop yet but we are working on it. So please come on over to the Backwoods and check us out. I must also give a shout out to all of our wonderful customers who continue to patronize our little enterprise during these difficult economic times. You don't know how appreciated you are!!
Please take note of all FP info in regards to shipping options. The post office has recently notified me of more regulations.
Thanks Much,
Connie

Sandalwood Cardamon 




]
This new additon to Backwoods is a sensual, romantic blend with top notes of fresh orange and eucalyptus. Mellows with middle notes of lily of the valley, cyclamen and iris and finishes off with a musky base of vanilla sandalwood and spicy cardamon. This fragrance excelled in parasoy candles and CP soap. The candle fragranced my whole bedroom-oo la la- and drifted out into the rest of the house as well. The soap stayed a lovely ivory color and held the scent well after a cure. All in all a very sultry scent. FP> 200.

PS: For any of you who may be attending the "Lights & Lather" candle & soap convention in Pittsburgh, Pa. in July we will be attending as a vendor. Hope to see some of you there.


----------

